# Post your sleeping dog pics.



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I love to see pictures of dogs sleeping especially those in funny positions. Here are a couple of mine. Post yours for all to see as well.


----------



## ARJewell (Jun 1, 2010)

momof3 said:


> I love to see pictures of dogs sleeping especially those in funny positions. Here are a couple of mine. Post yours for all to see as well.


So adorable! I love it!

Here's one of Nala:


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

The first 2 are him as a pup, and he STILL pretty much always sleeps like this, lol.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

That first pic you have of Jackson(I belive) is soooo cute. It looks like he ran into the wall and got knocked out. And the one where he is falling out of the bed,hehehe musta had to much to drink that evening.
What a sweet golden all cuddled up, its hard to belive big dogs can ball up to that size.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I have some oldie but goodies 

Brom as a pup



























Brom and Iorek <3



























Iorek









And I know they are not dogs but they are cute! <3 Fred and Ginny!









Sorry I got a little carried away! 

The sleeping pups you guys posted are so cute!! <3


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Non-dog


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Those are all so adorable.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I have these cute little cat beds in the tubchairs (to help keep hair off the chairs..). They are like little flowers. 
Cracker has recently decided they are great for napping in.










Cracker and Rankin (black GSD) napping at Rankin's house during a housesit


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Ok had to show my own cute sleeping puppy pictures!


----------



## ashleighAPBTmom (Jun 2, 2010)

I guess she only needs the dog bed for her butt.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

RonE said:


>


there is mucho win in this photo. <3


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

And when she was a LITTLE baby...sqeeeee!









And my Nellers 




















Kay, the end, I promise.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Pretty much all the pictures I have of the girls are of them sleeping. Here are some recent one:


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I cheated a little--two are not quite asleep, but they were headed there.

Gizmo:









Loki (RIP) 









Gracie:


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, he is sleeping with at least one eye open.

He does this a LOT and it's freaky...He's so nosy he won't even sleep with his eyes closed...


----------



## LiftBig315 (Jan 9, 2010)

They were both sleeping here (moose looked up when I walked in), which DOES NOT happen. I couldn't believe it so I grabbed a pic with my phone, and as soon as I did Bernard (our cat) got up and left.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

See my signature.  But for actual pictures:



















We had just moved into the house and they were all afraid of the hardwood floor, so I made a makeshift island:


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

OK, I'm sorry for the picture flood, but I missed the two best pictures of our previous foster dog Elliott: 



















Yep, he's dead asleep, and yes, we should have kept him.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Alright, I looked. I got zilch. Nothin'. This dog apparently doesn't sleep. 

The truth is that every time I reach for the camera, her eyes open or she jumps up in hopes of something to eat or play with. I did find this, though:


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

Here are a couple of Tyson...

A rare, sweet moment: 










And his typical sleep position:


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

LOL pretzel dogs!!

These are fosters, as well as our own-


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

This is Alvin's imitation of Esther:










A couple of Clifford (RIP):



















My favorite picture of my family's last dog, Cameo. She was a serious daddy's girl.










And, a non-dog. This is Spot, attempting to sleep on top of a stack of Christmas boxes...as you can see from the disgruntled expression on her face, it wasn't going well.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Bolo's first favorite place to snooze...in the heat of the blazing sun.


(ignore the ex boyfriend in this pic)








Bolo's second favorite is in a pile of warm on the bed.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

She helped me put my niece's sand and water play table together. It was hard, tiring work.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

BrittanyG said:


>


your daughter looks like "mom WTH? let me sleep"
so darn cute


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Favorite spot..which is also the most narrow, worst spot to be in the whole house (of Course!)









Falls asleep sucking on his stufty...









Post-Neuter, Shaved BellySleeping Pic..which is how he most always sleeps....










From when he was still a pup..but one of my Favs


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

so sweet


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

My favorite baby picture <3


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

I really like how this one turned out. 
Emerald and Saphira









This was taken last winter and I'm all bundled up because I was freezing, lol. During the worst part of our winter, our heater broke. The repair man couldn't get the needed part for an entire week and a half.









A headless Toehuntai. That's Tj laying on his head with Saphira next to him.









One of my favorites.
Tj and Toehuntai









Everyone's sleepy pics are so cute!


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

I love sleepy doggy pics ^_^









"Urgh! Mom why did you wake me up?"









Puck on "his" couch.









That's my desk he's sleeping under, that's his new "spot" he's actually there right now while I'm posting this.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

HyperFerret said:


>


OMG you have so many sleepy dogs! How cute!

Tucker, his first day with us. He couldnt seem to get comfy! 

























LOL this one cracks me up. I think he was 8 weeks...









10 weeks, after a nice long walk! This is his typical sleeping position, especially when he is really hot! Must feel good on his tummy.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

>


Makes me wish my dogs had tried to lovingly smother me in my sleep.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

TheBearCat said:


> Makes me wish my dogs had tried to lovingly smother me in my sleep.


LOL If you want the experience, just wrap your head in a blanket and lay as close to a space heater as possible.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

PetersGirl said:


> OMG you have so many sleepy dogs! How cute!


 Thanks! I love my crew. 



PetersGirl said:


> LOL this one cracks me up. I think he was 8 weeks...


I ~love~ this one!!


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> LOL If you want the experience, just wrap your head in a blanket and lay as close to a space heater as possible.


^^^^ LOL, yep that's about right!


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> LOL If you want the experience, just wrap your head in a blanket and lay as close to a space heater as possible.


Lol,
note to self: Be as cozy as physically possible.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> LOL If you want the experience, just wrap your head in a blanket and lay as close to a space heater as possible.


And then start a motorcycle if you have a snorer.


----------



## Bushido (May 11, 2010)




----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

my sleeping dogs.
koozie is definately my husbands dog









baby koozie









izzy always has the oddest sleeping positions


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

Eek..I have so many 

Tegan when we got her (she was soo skinny)

















Bliss, a few years ago:

















Bliss and one of my Seeing Eye Pups:









Heather, SDIT:


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

90% of the time he sleeps with his front legs crossed like this








































































find the 2 bichons!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I think I've posted these before in another sleeping dogs thread, but here's very tired DJ & Coco spooning, lol!


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

DJsMom said:


> I think I've posted these before in another sleeping dogs thread, but here's very tired DJ & Coco spooning, lol!


These cracked me up.

I've already posted but I thought I'd mention that Melodie is currently curled up with one of her back paws up her nose.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

I love sleeping pictures. Here is Finnegan and Rita.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

DogPaw said:


> I love sleeping pictures. Here is Finnegan and Rita.


GAAAHH photobucket  I cant see them


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

See if this works. 

Rita and Finnegan


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I posted this one recently but here's Flash and Colt after playing at the park:










Flash's first day with us:










Flash and her lion:










All the pics are so cute on this thread!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Old dog makes sleeping an art form.


















Then there is sleeping so sound that your tongue hangs out









sleeping with a friend









who can resist sleeping puppies?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

All of these pictures are so great!! Thank you all for sharing them


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Strauss with a computer pillow









And while he is generall quite fond of the circle sleeper position









This is his favorite one of all









According to photobucket, however, Mirada does not sleep, as I have 0 pictures of her doing so. She likes to be upside down, tho!


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

DogPaw said:


> See if this works.
> 
> Rita and Finnegan


YAY it worked! Haha that is hilarious!! I am guessing Finnegan is the BD? I loooooove Bull Dogs! I can imagine they snore quite a lot though!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

This has got to be the most adorable thread ever 

here's Basil:









Basil and boyfriend:


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Nealy's bed.










Lately she's figured being completly ontop of Luna is an even better spot. I figure if Luna cared she'd just move her.


----------



## dora (Jun 9, 2010)

More relaxed you cannot be.
Beautiful pictures – what I love about dogs.
They seem so far away, but if you try to open a door they only need one second to wake up.
We human beings haven’t got that talent!


----------



## PretzleDog (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi, I just joined but have lurking for some time. This thread gave me a much needed smile after my bad experience at dog obedience last night 

Here's my boy Leo, 3yr old Lab/Shepherd cross. Ignore the dates, I never reset my camera date.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

tw1n said:


>


This is too cute


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Not the best quality, but I took this one a couple weeks ago with my phone. I think I woke her up by hovering over her though.

Buffy, at about 4 months old:









I'll probably add a few more later =P


----------



## Phober (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

New sleeping Gracie pic:


----------



## my lil nut case (Oct 22, 2009)

one of the first nights Bandit got to sleep on the bed with us (instead of in his crate)... we woke up to him sprawled out across half the bed between my feet! It totally cracked me up at the time.









these ones are just cute... i can't remember why he was so tired in either of these though


----------



## Boston (Jun 9, 2010)

An oldie, but a goodie.


----------



## LindaA (May 25, 2010)

Sleeping Sadie.....


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Its almost impossible to take a photo of Bones actually snoozing since he sleeps so lightly that the lens adjusting will cause him to open his eyes- best I could do


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Just one for now. Her big ol' ears don't even fit in the frame lol


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I <3 sleeping Nia and her big ol' ears!


----------



## Misty2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Caught you taking pictures of us again!


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

It was dark and this is sideways. But IF you can make it out, Bella is sleeping curled up in the middle of a pile of pillows at the head of my bed. That's her main place to sleep. Although last night, she slept at the head of the bed, curled up on MY pillows, so I had to scrunch down in the bed to sleep. LOL


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Lap dog and Laptop


----------



## lunardemon (Jun 24, 2010)

All pooped out


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

So.... tired...











So... comfy...











Camping is so... exhausting...


----------



## lunardemon (Jun 24, 2010)

times 2


----------



## GoodDogCarl (Jun 5, 2010)

Carl Sleeping on my pillows


----------



## LIZZIE'S MOM (Jun 21, 2010)

Here are just a few of Lizzie... I have way too many to pick from LOL


----------



## TabiMari3 (Jun 17, 2010)

It's pretty dark, but you can still see her


----------

